
Donald Duck in Mathmagic Land(1959) - pknerd
https://youtu.be/8BqnN72OlqA
======
DrScump
2016 submit, 130+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10531692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10531692)

2010 submit:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1331153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1331153)

All appear to be different copies.

